
Ask HN: What has been the best career advice someone has ever given you? - terrykohla
Lets share, shall we?
======
EliRivers
Don't be afraid to quit every few years. It's the most reliable way to get
more interesting work and higher pay.

Whilst I expect this to plateau at some stage, it's worked out very well for
the first decade-plus.

------
sb2nov
This was told to me in my first year in school. When in doubt ask seniors and
not sophomores.

~~~
ScottWhigham
That makes me smile. Love it.

------
babesh
Although I did not quite agree with it completely: look out for #1 because
that is what everyone else is doing. It explains a lot of behavior in a
corporate environment.

------
ambiate
~'A good CEO never forgets how to clean the dishes.'

------
mathattack
If you get handed a turd, it's your job to polish it up and make it the
shiniest turd out there.

------
tagabek
Emulate success, and modify it after you achieve your own success.

------
dTal
"Plastics."

~~~
re_todd
"Sunscreen"

------
ffumarola
Follow your passion.

~~~
chadkruse
Along those same lines...find a space you love and dive in. The idea and
business model will change 50+ times, so if it's a space you're passionate
about you'll figure out the win.

